# Show me Your: Pandora Bracelets



## Hunter's Mom

My brother gave my new sister-in-law a pandora bracelet as one of her wedding gifts with two charms on it (wedding cake and heart w/key). It was such a beautiful and thoughtful gift and then one of my sisters mentioned she was given one by her class that she student taught as her graduation gift. When I was looking for a charm for her bracelet for xmas I began thinking that I might like one myself as they are very pretty. I used to have an Italian Charm Bracelet but stopped wearing it as it pinched the skin (and your little arm hairs) at times. This seems like a great alternative.

So, I would love to see what types of charms you all have on your bracelets to give me some ideas of what to get for each of them for Christmas (and also perhaps gets some ideas for hints for hubby!). Do most people do gold? silver? silver w/gold? lots of the italian glass beads or none at all? I know nothing about this new style of bracelet other than they are becoming popular with the ladies in my family 

Thanks


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Erin, I love them!!! I like a mix of the white gold with the ceramics and little dangling charms.......so cute!!!! You get what you like and it will be your special bracelet. I am wearing white gold now and silver and I love it. I have so much gold, lots of bracelets and rings and a heavy gold charm bracelet that I never wear anymore.


----------



## Deborah

They are beautiful but very pricey. If you Google Italian Charms you will also find Pandora Charms some places sell both.


----------



## harrysmom

Erin,

I got one for my daughter for her 21st birthday. We went to a "trunk show" at a local jewelers and they were
running a special.... buy over $100.00 in charms and you get a free bracelet..... well I spent a little more than that... so
we got 2 free bracelets... so I have one now, too. I only have a few charms on mine... I have silver charms and one
murano glass bead. For my daughter, I bought a dangling gold shoe, a pocketbook (she's a fashion major in college), a heart,
and a few other things. This summer, we went into another local jewelry store and they were giving away a 
pandora jewelry box with any pandora purchase. So, definitely look for a jewelry store running special offers. The gold
charms are very pricey... but the silver ones aren't that bad... although they can add up quickly.

I'm impressed that you're already thinking about Christmas gifts... I usually am one of those last
minute people...lol.

Hope this helps.
Debbie


----------



## Toby's Mom

I have three Pandora bracelets. LOVE THEM! They are all silver (some with gold). They can be pricey too. Also, I have found that if you don't fill them up they will pinch the hairs on your arm, but that's why you need to fill them. LOL


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Oct 10 2009, 08:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838676


> Erin,
> 
> I got one for my daughter for her 21st birthday. We went to a "trunk show" at a local jewelers and they were
> running a special.... buy over $100.00 in charms and you get a free bracelet..... well I spent a little more than that... so
> we got 2 free bracelets... so I have one now, too. I only have a few charms on mine... I have silver charms and one
> murano glass bead. For my daughter, I bought a dangling gold shoe, a pocketbook (she's a fashion major in college), a heart,
> and a few other things. This summer, we went into another local jewelry store and they were giving away a
> pandora jewelry box with any pandora purchase. So, definitely look for a jewelry store running special offers. The gold
> charms are very pricey... but the silver ones aren't that bad... although they can add up quickly.
> 
> I'm impressed that you're already thinking about Christmas gifts... I usually am one of those last
> minute people...lol.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Debbie[/B]


oh - that's really helpful! I didn't even think to look at actual stores for specials, I have just been looking online! I'll have to see what stores near me carry Pandora. I think I am trained to Christmas shop early because college and law school final exam periods always started 2 weeks before xmas and always seemed to end on the 23rd and therefore I would find myself without gifts or with cheesey from the college bookstore gifts because of travel time. As you suggested, I also like to take advantage of sales. I bought one of my sisters a vera bradley purse, wallet, and coin purse for less than $50!!! That was a GREAT find


----------



## Maisie and Me

Pandora bracelets are great fun. Although I am an ER nurse I occasionally work in a jewelry store for the fun of it. My dad was a goldsmith who made very high end jewelry in Manhatten so I grew up with a love and appreciation for the work entailed. We sell Pandora in the store that I work in. The most popular sterling silver bracelets are 50 dollars. They have the Pandora clasp. The lobster claw is $35. The charms start at 25 dollars for sterling and go up from there. I like the mix of sterling and sterling with gold and gold spacers with 3 murano glass beads. That seems to look the best. You also need to get clips that keep the charms from clumping together until it's filled.
Have fun looking!


----------



## mysugarbears

I have a Pandora bracelet and i emailed my husband links to the charms i liked that way if helps him to get me something i like. I have quite a few charms but, i think it may need some color to it. Time to check out the glass beads.


----------



## njdrake

I have one too and love it!! I put to many charms on mine which made it a little tighter than I like. I like it loose so now I need another bracelet. I love the beads and the charms. They're fun and I love the way they look.


----------



## lawgirl

QUOTE (Maisie and Me @ Oct 10 2009, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838705


> Pandora bracelets are great fun. Although I am an ER nurse I occasionally work in a jewelry store for the fun of it. My dad was a goldsmith who made very high end jewelry in Manhatten so I grew up with a love and appreciation for the work entailed. We sell Pandora in the store that I work in. The most popular sterling silver bracelets are 50 dollars. They have the Pandora clasp. The lobster claw is $35. The charms start at 25 dollars for sterling and go up from there. I like the mix of sterling and sterling with gold and gold spacers with 3 murano glass beads. That seems to look the best. You also need to get clips that keep the charms from clumping together until it's filled.[/B]


I agree that all-silver looks a bit young, while a mix of silver and gold adds some beautiful tones to the bracelet and turns it into an adult jewelry piece. I, too, like the "spacers" for filling up the bracelet in between the charms. I got a graduation cap, a kitty, and several murano glass beads--my favorite. The lobster claw works well for me. Warning: The Pandora bracelets were designed to be addictive and to bankrupt you.


----------



## gigigirlz

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box...ike-458364.html



try this link...it shows a lot of bracelets.....


----------



## k/c mom

QUOTE (gigigirlz @ Oct 12 2009, 01:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839055


> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box...ike-458364.html
> 
> 
> 
> try this link...it shows a lot of bracelets.....[/B]


Oh, that's the Purse Forum that I'm active in. I think you have to be a member to see the photos but it would be worth it to sign up to see all the zillion pics of Pandora bracelets. It's really neat to see how different each one is and each one is sooooo pretty!

EDIT: Check out this page (post #72) and the next one ..... the images are from Photobucket so I believe they are visible to all.... I haven't had a chance to check all pages but it looks like there are a lot of hosted images ...

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box...e-458364-5.html


----------



## gigigirlz

I am not a member and was able to see the pics....strange I know.....


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

If anyone is looking for a specific charm they can't find, the town my store is in has several gift shops who carry Pandora Bracelets and charms. Maybe I can help find something for you.


----------



## k/c mom

QUOTE (gigigirlz @ Oct 12 2009, 01:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839167


> I am not a member and was able to see the pics....strange I know.....[/B]


That's great!! They may be hosted photos rather than hosted on the site. It was fun seeing all the different designs that people chose.


----------



## jaydubnj

*Quality Pandora Beads - Really Cheap*

I've had my Pandora Bracelet for about 6 months now, I've been spending $30 - $120 per bead until now.
I searched all over ebay and found lots of pandora beads. Most of the beads I found were crappy lead reproductions made in china. But then I found jaydubnj items - Get great deals on Jewelry Watches, Health Beauty items on eBay.com! and they have quality beads - Most made of sterling silver - lots of them are 14k or 18k gold plated and so forth. I've ordered from them many times and they always deliver great products and I've never had a problem. They have auctions literally starting at one penny and most of the time you get GREAT deals from them. I figured I'd share it with everyone. I hope you enjoy!


----------

